# Помогите выбрать концертину



## ololo (29 Мар 2010)

Хочу учиться играть на концертине - какую модель посоветуете англо или инглиш? На какой новичку будет легче учиться?

Заказывать хочу с ебэя за 160 евро из германии, не хохнер. У нас на весь город продается только одна и стоит 13 тысяч


----------



## scottishbox (30 Мар 2010)

На англо разные ноты на сжим и разжим. Это может вызвать определенные затруднения, если привык играть на баяне или аккордеоне. Здесь еще надо смотреть, для какой музыки подбирается инструмент. Если для кельтятины всякого рода, то там больше англо используется.
Кстати, за 160 евро надо очень аккуратно смотреть, что за поделка, хорошие приборы стоят от 800 фунтов.


----------



## zet10 (30 Мар 2010)

Достойное желание!Учиться всегда тяжело!Мой скромный совет...если хочешь чем то заниматься ,то бери самое лучшее(если есть возможность)...


----------



## ololo (30 Мар 2010)

играл раньше на аккордеоне, но это было давно, концертионисты советуют учиться на англо, мол это легче. Определенной ставки на стили музыки не делаю, но хотелось бы играть что-то вроде "каверов" или как это назвать, в общем знаменитые песни из цикла шестидесятничества.
За 160 евро это итальянского производства








вот такая штучка.


----------



## zet10 (30 Мар 2010)

*ololo*,
Шибко дешево! хорошая пара обуви стоит такую сумму!Ну не буду спорить...есть обувь и за 500 р. ,...может быть вы по концертинам и более специалист меня))


----------



## scottishbox (30 Мар 2010)

Возможно, для той музыки, что вы описали, вам больше подойдет english, там не будет постоянной смены меха. На англо получается более "подпрыгивающая" манера игры. 

Итальянец итальянцу рознь. Я как-то подержал в руках Scarlatti - до сих пор передергивает, как вспомню. Дело ваше, брать или не брать, но имейте в виду, что это инструмент сугубо для начинающих. Мне было бы жалко тратить деньги на инструмент сильно начального уровня, у вас может быть другое мнение. Кстати, если он идет вместе с кейсом, то это означает, что сам инструмент стоит еще дешевле, чем 160 евро.


----------



## ololo (31 Мар 2010)

Спасибо, почитал несколько статей и тоже остановился на english, единственное что немного отталкивает - ремни для больших пальцев - не будет ли это доставлять дискомфорта. Понятно что эта концертина за < 160 ойро - сущий калл, буду искать что-то подороже. Спасибо, а вы не подскажене расположение нот на инглиш концертины, нашел только для англо.


----------



## scottishbox (31 Мар 2010)

Вот здесь http://www.concertina.info/ имеется.

http://www.concertina.net часто упоминаемый ресурс. Там, кстати, форум имеется, если что - помогут.


----------

